# iso 8859-15 in eclipse



## JCrypter (30. Apr 2007)

Hi,

ich habe gerade folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mir ein php-Plugin für eclipse installiert und möchte nun auch das euro-zeichen verwenden.

Es gibt aber nicht das passende encoding. Wenn ich eine Datei speichere, wird das € in irgendein kryptisches Symbol umgewandelt.

Das charset iso-8859-15 wäre ja das richtige in diesem Fall. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich eclipse dazu bringe dies zu unterstützen?

Danke für eure Mühe!

Crypi


----------



## kleiner_held (30. Apr 2007)

Im Navigator kann man im KontextMenue unter Properties/Eigenschaften für eine Datei bzw für ein ganzes Verzeichnis das Encoding für Textdateien einstellen.


----------



## JCrypter (30. Apr 2007)

das stimmt. aber dort findet sich das charset iso-8859-15 nicht!
es steht nicht zur auswahl!

Kann ich das dort irgendwie hinzufügen?


----------



## JCrypter (1. Mai 2007)

hat niemand eine idee?

kann doch nciht sein, dass ich der erste bin der dieses Problem hat.

Crypi


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

Kannst du denn nicht Unicode benutzen?


----------



## JCrypter (2. Mai 2007)

guten morgen,

wie stelle ich das ein?


edit:   es funktioniert! was mich immer iritiert hat war, dass ich mir die seite immer zu erst im editor von windows angeguckt hab.... und da sind das dann kryptische zeichen....
im browser klappts...

danke für eure hilfe!

Crypi


----------



## JCrypter (2. Mai 2007)

arg.... es funktioniert nur bei HTML Seiten.

Hier habe ich über window->preferences->web & xml->HTML Files das "Creating Files" und "Loading Files" umgestellt...

das "Create" und "Load" steht bei PHP Dateien aber nicht zur Verfügung.

Weiß jemand wie ich das einstelle? Bei dem Plugin handelt es sich um Eclipse PHP IDE Project.

Er scheint die Dateien im falschen Format abzuspeichern. 

edit: umlaute gehen auch nicht...

Crypi


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mai 2007)

Ich kann dir nur weiterhin dazu raten sowohl für PHP, als auch für Eclipse UTF-8 zu verwenden.


----------



## JCrypter (3. Mai 2007)

aber dann kann ich das euro-zeichen nicht benutzen...
und das ist zwingend.

edit:

ich hab da jetzt keinen nerv mehr drauf!

ich nehm jetzt &euro, &Auml etc.....




Crypi


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2007)

Natürlich kannst das Euro Zeichen in UTF-8 darstellen  :bahnhof:


----------

